# Playstation 3 vs xbox 360



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

I know this has been asked before but despite all the advice on other threads I still don't know what to do!

i'm going to buy a console this month hopefully as a reward for finishing my thesis, but I don't know which one to go for. 

I'll be honest - i really want it initially for playing games like guitar hero/sing star where we can play both the guitar and the singing bits.... 

but I know that eventually, I'll want to play all sorts of other games too.... 

I'm concerned that whatever console I buy, they'll release the next version (xbox 720/playstation 4) the next month making my console soon to be obsolete! I want to buy one which will have longevity. 

currently we don't have a fancy tv, but if we do get one then I suppose the bluray would be nice. both my sisters have playstations.... but my boy's brother has an xbox360.... can we play either of the guitar hero/sing star type games online with either of the consoles?

your thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha! 

I have an xbox because mates do too and I can play against them online. There's also more games for it and I haven't had any problems with it so far *touches wood*.

But apparently it isn't without problems as I'm sure many will turn up to remind us. I'm guessing the xbox will have a couple of years left in yet.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can play that type of game on either platform or they have equivalents (lips on 360/singstar on PS), rockband, guitar hero, dj hero are on all main platforms.... I'd go for an xbox 360 myself unless you definitely want the bluray option... or get the one that the people you most want to play online have....


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 1, 2010)

The PS3 is going to be around in some guise for a while I reckon. Get a PS3 it'll look nicer in the front room.


----------



## bmd (Feb 1, 2010)

You can't play an Xbox360 game with a PS3 game, even if it's exactly the same game. Different networks you see. Xbox Live costs about £30 a year to get online with, Playstation Network is free.

I'd go for the one that more of your mates have if you want to play online with them.

The 360 and the PS3 aren't gonna get upgraded any time soon. Microsoft seem to be going for updating the Live stuff and peripherals and Sony is concentrating on consolidating the PS3's position. 

So just get the one all your mates have. If you get an Xbox and it breaks within 3 years of purchase then Microsoft will fix it for you.


----------



## Chz (Feb 1, 2010)

Xbox Live, though not free, is quite a bit better than Sony's online offering. If it's the online aspect that really appeals, it's arguably the better console.

That said, it's probably best to get whatever your friends have.

If you don't need blu-ray capability *now*, I wouldn't factor it in. The players will be cheap enough soon.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmm, I think the online compatibility is really at the bottom of my list of priorities... 

I don't have any friends  so online gaming really doesn't matter. 
as I said, my family have playstations and the other half's have an xbox, so it's 50/50 on that one!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2010)

xbox is cheaper and (usually) has a slight techincal edge over PS3 when it comes to cross-platform games
ps3 has slightly better media player capabilities and bluray

personally, I prefer the xbox controllers, they're more ergonomic


----------



## c01642 (Feb 1, 2010)

The PS3 dosent run very well on a normal TV. Unless you sure your getting a better TV stick with the XBOX. Microsofts got Natal coming out at the end of the year and Sony have a motion controller. Both aimed at the family fun market.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up over it.  You'll enjoy whatever you get.

I have an Xbox and I absolutely love it.  There are lots of people on urban with one too, which provides you with a ready-made gaming community should you want one.  However, the PS3 is also a great machine and if you go for that then it'll do you just fine.

If you want a machine with a hard drive (you do want this) and wireless networking (which you will want unless your modem is near your telly) then actually the PS3 and the Xbox are about the same price.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 1, 2010)

I prefer the xbox, the only thing that irritates me is the lack of iplayer etc for it, but i think this is the same as the PS3....

Im hoping they'll release seesaw on it when it comes out.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I prefer the xbox, the only thing that irritates me is the lack of iplayer etc for it, but i think this is the same as the PS3....


No, the iPlayer is available on the PS3.  It's watched more via a PS3 than via computer, apparently.

It's not on Xbox Live because it is against the BBC charter to put it on something only available via payment, apparently, and Microsoft would only allow it on Live Gold.

iPlayer is also on the Nintendo Wii, which is where I tend to watch it.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> No, the iPlayer is available on the PS3.  It's watched more via a PS3 than via computer, apparently.
> 
> It's not on Xbox Live because it is against the BBC charter to put it on something only available via payment, apparently, and Microsoft would only allow it on Live Gold.
> 
> iPlayer is also on the Nintendo Wii, which is where I tend to watch it.



didnt realise it was on ps3.....

fingers crossed for seesaw tho


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh, now, iplayer could really swing it for me - that's pretty cool!

but, am slightly concerned about the ps3 not being v compatible with my shitty old telly....


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

To be honest, sounds like what you REALLY want is a Nintendo Wii


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> To be honest, sounds like what you REALLY want is a Nintendo Wii



haha - nah. no way! I do want to be able to play proper games too


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Wii:

Standard telly?  Check.
"Games like guitar hero/sing star where we can play both the guitar and the singing bits"?  Check
Other, proper games?  Check
iPlayer?  Check
Internet surfing?  Check

(Actually, I much prefer my Xbox to my Wii, but OTOH I do have an HD telly that can maximise the extra graphical grunt and I have the Wii for silly games and the iPlayer too, so it's maybe not so clear cut).


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

crustychick said:


> oh, now, iplayer could really swing it for me - that's pretty cool!
> 
> but, am slightly concerned about the ps3 not being v compatible with my shitty old telly....



Errr, why do you want blue ray if you have a shitty old telly?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think she mentioned wanting blu-ray?


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Wii:
> 
> Standard telly?  Check.
> "Games like guitar hero/sing star where we can play both the guitar and the singing bits"?  Check
> ...



hmmmm


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I don't think she mentioned wanting blu-ray?



Ah right yeah, silly me. 

Someone else said something along the lines of "if not having blue ray isn't a problem..." which made me think she had voiced a wish for it.


----------



## c01642 (Feb 1, 2010)

We nearly bought a wii at christmas but decided the Xbox offerd more when it came to gaming and as a package. Most people i know keep there wii in the box and only get it out now and again. We thought Project Natal should offer the wii experience when that comes so we should only need one console.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 1, 2010)

Unless all your mates have a PS3 and you want to play with them online, or you're intent on getting a blu-ray, then I'd go for an xbox

As far as 'proper gaming' goes, it's common knowledge that the Wii isn't even in the same league as the PS3 or 360


----------



## Chz (Feb 1, 2010)

> personally, I prefer the xbox controllers, they're more ergonomic


While that's a matter of opinion, I do agree. I hated the PS2 controllers as well.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

As a hard-core gaming nerd, who subscribes to both Edge and Games TM and hoovers up every bit of gossip going, I have to say that there is no such thing as "proper gaming".  There are games you like and games you don't and that's it.

The four games that have been occupying me over the last two months are Assassin's Creed 2, Modern Warfare 2, Bayonetta and Left 4 Dead 2.  All on the Xbox 360 and all wonderful.  But don't tell me that Mario Galaxy and Zelda: Twighlight Princess were any lesser games than those.  And don't tell me that my in-laws weren't playing "proper games" over the weekend when we went on a Wii minigame binge.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2010)

Xbox controllers are just too big for me, after a while, my hand starts to ache... That's actually been the primary reason that's kept me from buying one, and sticking with the PS3. Which is a shame really, cos on the whole, I reckon the sticks are better.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Chz said:


> While that's a matter of opinion, I do agree. I hated the PS2 controllers as well.


That the Xbox controllers are better is a simple fact.  The Dualshocks all have a dreadful deadzone in the middle of their analogue sticks, that completely kills all attempt at subtlety.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Xbox controllers are just too big for me, after a while, my hand starts to ache... That's actually been the primary reason that's kept me from buying one, and sticking with the PS3. Which is a shame really, cos on the whole, I reckon the sticks are better.


Including the new Xbox 360 controllers?  I agree that the originals were bricks but the new ones aren't oversized at all.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> As a hard-core gaming nerd, who subscribes to both Edge and Games TM and hoovers up every bit of gossip going, I have to say that there is no such thing as "proper gaming".  There are games you like and games you don't and that's it.
> 
> The four games that have been occupying me over the last two months are Assassin's Creed 2, Modern Warfare 2, Bayonetta and Left 4 Dead 2.  All on the Xbox 360 and all wonderful.  But don't tell me that Mario Galaxy and Zelda: Twighlight Princess were any lesser games than those.  And don't tell me that my in-laws weren't playing "proper games" over the weekend when we went on a Wii minigame binge.



Well there is a difference between casual and serious gamers, yeah. Same as there's a difference between hikers and Sunday strollers.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

360 if you want to play with you mates
PS3 if you want to play with youself 




Live can be picked up for about £25 now....


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Well there is a difference between casual and serious gamers, yeah. Same as there's a difference between hikers and Sunday strollers.



A false division that is doing more harm than good in the gaming world.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:
			
		

> As a hard-core gaming nerd, who subscribes to both Edge and Games TM and hoovers up every bit of gossip going, I have to say that there is no such thing as "proper gaming".  There are games you like and games you don't and that's it.
> 
> The four games that have been occupying me over the last two months are Assassin's Creed 2, Modern Warfare 2, Bayonetta and Left 4 Dead 2.  All on the Xbox 360 and all wonderful.  But don't tell me that Mario Galaxy and Zelda: Twighlight Princess were any lesser games than those.  And don't tell me that my in-laws weren't playing "proper games" over the weekend when we went on a Wii minigame binge.



Well said, I've very little inclination for the whole casual/hardcore 'debate'...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> A false division that is doing more harm than good in the gaming world.



Why? My mum liked Pacman when we had it on the Vic20 and was even the best at it in our household. But I doubt she would enjoy a ten hour session playing GTA4 or MW2. So there's different markets for games producers to aim for. Obviously it carries that someone who likes an afternoon playing a first person shooter may also enjoy less time consuming games. But the reverse isn't always true.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> Well there is a difference between casual and serious gamers, yeah. Same as there's a difference between hikers and Sunday strollers.



Define both. I love tetris and wii sports but also mw2 and civ4. Am I casual or serious?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Define both. I love tetris and wii sports but also mw2 and civ4. Am I casual or serious?



I just have in the post above. You are both but casual gamers aren't. Any way, I'm sure I'll be 'wrong' for whatever reason but I can see there's a difference between different people who use consoles and the lengths of time they're willing to invest in it.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Why? My mum liked Pacman when we had it on the Vic20 and was even the best at it in our household.


Being the best at Pacman is about as fucking hardcore as you get.





> But I doubt she would enjoy a ten hour session playing GTA4 or MW2. So there's different markets for games producers to aim for.


Yes, so?  Your mum wouldn't like GTA4 or MW2 because they are built for a young male mindset.  It's like saying your mum isn't a film-watcher because she doesn't like Aliens.





> Obviously it carries that someone who likes an afternoon playing a first person shooter may also enjoy less time consuming games. But the reverse isn't always true.


It's this mindset that held games back for _years_ until Popcap and Nintendo came and blew it all up.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Including the new Xbox 360 controllers?  I agree that the originals were bricks but the new ones aren't oversized at all.



Are they smaller?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Are they smaller?


I think so.  They certainly feel a lot smaller to me.  I also had a problem with the originals, but the 360 controllers are by far and away the most comfortable I've ever used.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Being the best at Pacman is about as fucking hardcore as you get.Yes, so?  Your mum wouldn't like GTA4 or MW2 because they are built for a young male mindset.  It's like saying your mum isn't a film-watcher because she doesn't like Aliens.It's this mindset that held games back for _years_ until Popcap and Nintendo game and blew it all up.



So my dad must be a Formula One enthusiast because he drives to Tescos and that's a car too, yeah?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Please show how that is in any way an appropriate analogy.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I think so.  They certainly feel a lot smaller to me.  I also had a problem with the originals, but the 360 controllers are by far and away the most comfortable I've ever used.



Ok, my mate has a fairly new machine, so I'll check out his pads.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Please show how that is in any way an appropriate analogy.



Well please explain how you can compare someone who plays a bit of bowling on the wii now and again with someone who plays online death match for hours on end and has various hardware to enhance the experience? 

Of course they are both enjoying a video game. But I don't get how you can tar all gamers with the same brush. I like all types of games, for sure. But my mum doesn't.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

i only play MW2 on my 360 i play 10-20 hours a week... am i hardcore?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

What makes you think that somebody who just plays Wii Sports is just playing "a bit of bowling now and again"?

My mother-in-law just plays a few DS games.  She plays the Brain Trainings and a few others, such as Professor Layton.  She'd fall into your casual camp.  But she plays them _religiously_.  She played Brain Training for hours every day.

The old divides are crumbling.  Gaming is falling out of its hobbyest beginnings and it is starting to go mainstream.  If you play games then you play games.  An hour's play is an hour's play.  Nobody gets to artificially divide games into "worthy" and "nonworthy" in order to determine who avoids qualifying as a "casual" player.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 1, 2010)

What if you played Cooking Mama or Championship Manager for 10 hours a week? Would you count as 'serious' then?

Your definition of serious gamer seems to mainly coincide with what I'd consider an unsociable geek playing certain types of games, usually ones that involve shouting inanities at Americans via a headset


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

agreee with Kabes my wife is on farmtown way more time than i play COD, is she a hardcore gamer?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> What makes you think that somebody who just plays Wii Sports is just playing "a bit of bowling now and again"?
> 
> My mother-in-law just plays a few DS games.  She plays the Brain Trainings and a few others, such as Professor Layton.  She'd fall into your casual camp.  But she plays them _religiously_.  She played Brain Training for hours every day.
> 
> The old divides are crumbling.  Gaming is falling out of its hobbyest beginnings and it is starting to go mainstream.  If you play games then you play games.  An hour's play is an hour's play.  Nobody gets to artificially divide games into "worthy" and "nonworthy" in order to determine who avoids qualifying as a "casual" player.



Actually my mum does play on her DS quite a bit so I might have to concede this one.  And those puzzly ones on her phone.  But I've just bought £160 dolby digital headphones and she wouldn't. But I get your point.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well this is turning out to be a subject close to people's hearts, eh?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2010)

*eagerly awaits the arrival or revol to put everyone right about what type of gamer they are*


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Actually my mum does play on her DS quite a bit so I might have to concede this one.  And those puzzly ones on her phone.  But I've just bought £160 dolby digital headphones and she wouldn't. But I get your point.



Glad to hear it 

I've bought an HD telly and super noise-cancelling headphones.  But I wouldn't say that somebody who has neither is not a serious telly-watcher or music-listener.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

i have all the equipment to be what you called hardcore PC gamer, I7 940 cpu, with SLI 3Gb GFX and 6GB tripple channel memory... i just never play games on it... what does that make me? ( apart from busy )


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Glad to hear it
> 
> I've bought an HD telly and super noise-cancelling headphones.  But I wouldn't say that somebody who has neither is not a serious telly-watcher or music-listener.



Yeah, fair dos.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

turtel beach X4's FTW !!! the wife loves my headphones...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i have all the equipment to be what you called hardcore PC gamer, I7 940 cpu, with SLI 3Gb GFX and 6GB tripple channel memory... i just never play games on it... what does that make me? ( apart from busy )



The argument ended five posts ago!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i have all the equipment to be what you called hardcore PC gamer, I7 940 cpu, with SLI 3Gb GFX and 6GB tripple channel memory... i just never play games on it... what does that make me? ( apart from busy )


Dammit, I was going to go with "busy".

Errr, how about "optimistic"?


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

well, I _still_ don't know what to buy!

you all have the Boy convinced on the Xbox now though


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> turtel beach X4's FTW !!! the wife loves my headphones...



I just got some X41s. Yep, they're good apart from the occasional pop and crackle.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

I went for the Xbox because I was convinced that I would have more fun with the Xbox.  A better online experience and a better selection of exclusives. 

A year on and the PS3 is beginning to rack up a few decent exclusives of its own, but I'd still make the same choice if I had to make it over again.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

i found if you cover one side of the infa red on the headset.. then that makes it stop... try that


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

i have both, only use the PS3 for iplayer and Blurays...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i found if you cover one side of the infa red on the headset.. then that makes it stop... try that



The x41s aren't infra red, they're wireless and causing all kinds of problems with interference. I've got both the xbox and PC wired directly into the router though so not experiencing it as badly as other people. Put it this way, Turtle Beach have taken their forums down for 'maintenance'.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

right you are, i got the infa red ones... 

which are awesome until someone stands infront of them.... lol


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> right you are, i got the infa red ones...
> 
> which are awesome until someone stands infront of them.... lol



Yeah they went wireless to solve that issue. Whilst seemingly forgetting to put them on a different frequency than everything else in the world that runs on wireless...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Srs, there has to be a reason why every fucking piece of electronics uses about 3 frequencies.  Is it The Law or something?


----------



## c01642 (Feb 1, 2010)

crustychick said:


> well, I _still_ don't know what to buy!
> 
> you all have the Boy convinced on the Xbox now though



We had the same problem before christmas. My girlfriend was all for a wii. We had it in the basket on the argos web site but then she decided she wasnt that botherd about the games available for the wii. My stepdaughter who is 15 said she didnt fancy the wii much so it was between the xbox and the ps3. We still have a crt tv and i dont care about blu ray. We dont watch that many movies anyway. The XBOX was £179 with 120 gig Hard drive and 2 controllers and a few crap games so that basically swung it int xbox's favour. We have spent most of the weekend playing 2 of the games we got free as well, connect 4 and Triv.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

For some reason I still seem to be slightly more in favour of the PS3...

I think it’s the built-in wireless, the larger HDD, and the iplayer capability that does it… also, it will be good if we ever upgrade to a posh TV, and therefore has more longevity potential....

Oh, also, even though the Xbox online play is meant to be better, it costs money… whereas the PS3 is free…


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, you've got to fork out over £50 for th xbox's wireless add on. 

Which reminds me, I've got to get to the post office and pop mine in the post to a mate.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

it's wortht the extra £26 a year, trying to get games online and speak with mates on the PS3 is just a pain... that's the reason i moved back to the 360 for online...


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

and on that note you have to buy a headset for the PS3 bluetooth one also... 

+ everyone knows hardcore games dont use wireless pft !!!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> and on that note you have to buy a headset for the PS3 bluetooth one also...



I don't think all xbox's come bundled with a headset and the one they do supply with the elite is shit.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> + everyone knows hardcore games dont use wireless pft !!!



We do for headsets.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

How big a hard drive do you think you need, though?  My Xbox has something like 40Gig and it's loads.  I haven't had a problem with it.  

You can also buy an official Xbox wireless network adaptor for much, much cheaper than it is in Game.  I paid about £30 for mine -- shop around.  The combined cost is in line with the PS3, so I wouldn't let cost be your deciding factor.

The Xbox and the PS3 will both play games in native 1080p, so they are both equally good in high definition.  I honestly don't think that one has more longevity than the other.

I'm sure that iPlayer will hit the Xbox one day, but in the meantime there are cheaper ways of getting it than buying a whole console for the privilege!  But if this swings it for you then sure, the PS3 currently has that advantage.  OTOH the Xbox has a massive film library (including HD films) waiting to be hired with high-speed download.  I never bother going to the video shop any more.

But it's the games that should be the deciding factor for you, frankly.  What do you want to play?  Who do you know to share with?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

if you bought 360 with wirless network thingy and years live, would it still be less than a PS3?

not sure how much PS3's are now? i got first gen one, with a 500GB HDD  cos im Hardcore !!


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> We do for headsets.



and hows that working out for you


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> How big a hard drive do you think you need, though?  My Xbox has something like 40Gig and it's loads.  I haven't had a problem with it.
> 
> You can also buy an official Xbox wireless network adaptor for much, much cheaper than it is in Game.  I paid about £30 for mine -- shop around.  The combined cost is in line with the PS3, so I wouldn't let cost be your deciding factor.
> 
> ...



hmmm, okay, this is useful.... i wouldn't buy the whole console just because of the iplayer, but it's just handy, having it there already! i can of course plug in the laptop, but sometimes that's just not convenient... 

with the games, it's hard to know. i've never owned a games console! i used to love games like sim city and civ2.... and sonic the hedgehog  but that was all there was back in teh day. have never really played 1st person shooters but that's not to say I won't like em!

i didn't know you could download films on thexbox though - that's really handy..... can you not do that on the ps3 then?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

Xbox 360 Elite, including 120Gb HDD and wireless headset plus Wireless Entertainment pack, consisting of two games and a second controller (or you can have a choice of games), for £179.99.  Wireless network adapter is about £33 if you shop around.  Xbox Live for the year costs about £27.  Total cost £240 including a year of Xbox Live, with ongoing cost of about £27 per year.

Playstation 3 including 250Gb HDD and free game at £270.  You're going to have to buy your own second controller, which will cost you about £33 and your own headset at about £17.  Total cost for equivalent pack -- £320 but no ongoing costs.  You have lots of extra HDD space though (space that I think you'll probably never need, mind, unless you seriously like packing films on there.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah, you've got to fork out over £50 for th xbox's wireless add on.
> 
> Which reminds me, I've got to get to the post office and pop mine in the post to a mate.



I got mine for 38, only a mug would pay full price in HMV for stuff like this. There's always cheaper options.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2010)

Sega Dreamcast is like way better than both anways... and it goes online !


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2010)

> i didn't know you could download films on thexbox though - that's really handy..... can you not do that on the ps3 then?



Yup, you can dl to buy and to rent movies via PSN.


----------



## keybored (Feb 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I got mine for 38, only a mug would pay full price in HMV for stuff like this. There's always cheaper options.



Yep. I got a Belkin bridge for £2 at a car boot


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> How big a hard drive do you think you need, though?  My Xbox has something like 40Gig and it's loads.  I haven't had a problem with it.



Depends whether they're more inclined to buy or download their games and if they want to download films on it too, I suppose.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

keybored said:


> Yep. I got a Belkin bridge for £2 at a car boot



Nice! Mine was bought a year ago, reckon you can get em for a lot cheaper now. But as shown, the costs still dont add up enough to make the PS3 cheaper...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I got mine for 38, only a mug would pay full price in HMV for stuff like this. There's always cheaper options.



Yeah, I was itching to get one though even though I've ended up not using it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah, I was itching to get one though even though I've ended up not using it.



Heh, thinking about it I can't remember ever seeing you online despite you being on my friends list...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

crustychick said:


> hmmm, okay, this is useful.... i wouldn't buy the whole console just because of the iplayer, but it's just handy, having it there already! i can of course plug in the laptop, but sometimes that's just not convenient...


Get a basic Wii to go with your Xbox for an extra £160 to play iPlayer AND Wii sports, for a total of £400!



> with the games, it's hard to know. i've never owned a games console! i used to love games like sim city and civ2


Er... have you considered just playing games on your laptop?!



> .... and sonic the hedgehog  but that was all there was back in teh day. have never really played 1st person shooters but that's not to say I won't like em!


TBH, unless you are really up-to-date on every latest release, I think you'll find plenty you enjoy playing on both consoles.

Saying that, it's worth considering that Xbox Live Arcade, which is a service of downloadable cheap games, has a LOT of old-school style games that you might well like.  Playstation Network has something similar too, but I haven't seen that for myself.



> i didn't know you could download films on thexbox though - that's really handy..... can you not do that on the ps3 then?


I don't know if the PS3 has that service.  It's all part of what we mean when we say that the Xbox has the better networked service though -- all of this downloadable content, including arcade games, films and so on, are all really easy to access and navigate on the 360.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got an 80gb PS3 drive which is perenially about 3/4 full. Since I started streaming films etc off the PC it's dropped (obviously), but now has a _lot_ of dled games on it.

I think the main price difference is still the BR player - it's a £120 item included in the price of the console.



> It's all part of what we mean when we say that the Xbox has the better networked service though -- all of this downloadable content, including arcade games, films and so on, are all really easy to access and navigate on the 360.



It is on PSN too...

You can dl games, music, movies. There's a streaming music video channel you can access, and there's iPlayer. Aside from the VOIP functionality (which I don't have a problem with but others do, apparently) there's not a lot in it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh, thinking about it I can't remember ever seeing you online despite you being on my friends list...



On your friend's list on xbox?

I've only just bought my first xbox evah last month! 

Is someone using my moniker over there?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I think the main price difference is still the BR player - it's a £120 item included in the price of the console.


Physical media is a bit of a dead-end though, innit?  In five years, we'll probably all be downloading our films anyway.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2010)

Nah, people were saying that 5 years ago and it hasn't happened. Plus of course, if we're all downloading films, your teeny tiny 40GB HD is only gonna be good for about 4 or 5 fully speccd 1080/24p films - if that.

Altho as I say, the whole movie dl thing is on PSN now too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> On your friend's list on xbox?
> 
> I've only just bought my first xbox evah last month!
> 
> Is someone using my moniker over there?



Really? 

Odd there maybe, either that or I'm confusing you with someone else! 

You not online yet then?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Nah, people were saying that 5 years ago and it hasn't happened. Plus of course, if we're all downloading films, your teeny tiny 40GB HD is only gonna be good for about 4 or 5 fully speccd 1080/24p films - if that.
> 
> Altho as I say, the whole movie dl thing is on PSN now too.


I only use the 360 to rent films, not buy.  I can download one HD film at a time no bother even on a 40Gb HDD.  When I download films to keep, they go onto the laptop HDD.

Besides, buying an external HDD is dirt-cheap, if I need to do such a thing.

Two years ago, the idea of download-only films seemed repugnant.  Now I find myself virtually never using physical media for films at all.


----------



## c01642 (Feb 1, 2010)

keybored said:


> Yep. I got a Belkin bridge for £2 at a car boot



Bargin! I got a new one for £20 quid of ebay. Works just as good as the official wirless adapter.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's wortht the extra £26 a year, trying to get games online and speak with mates on the PS3 is just a pain... that's the reason i moved back to the 360 for online...



Never, ever had an issue with it here.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Er... have you considered just playing games on your laptop?!



ummm, I wasn't saying that these are the only games I want to play!!! I want to get with the times, and play new games. And I want Guitar Hero/Singstar stuff too....


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh, also, really how much of an issue is there with xboxs breaking down... google searches tell me that it's massive and they have an approx 56% fail rate  is the PS3 really more reliable???


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2010)

We're on our 2nd, in 2 years. 1st (a 1st gen 40GB) died out of warranty...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/allergicreaction/sets/72157615246407518/


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really?
> 
> Odd there maybe, either that or I'm confusing you with someone else!
> 
> You not online yet then?



Unless I created an account ages ago when I was pissed in preperation fot getting one...

Yeah I am. My name is, errr, DebbieMcGeesDog


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

crustychick said:


> oh, also, really how much of an issue is there with xboxs breaking down... google searches tell me that it's massive and they have an approx 56% fail rate  is the PS3 really more reliable???



Well I haven't has any problems and I've had it just over a month.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Unless I created an account ages ago when I was pissed in preperation fot getting one...
> 
> Yeah I am. My name is, errr, DebbieMcGeesDog



LOL! That's er quite a name! 

Have added you, I'm SupaKidE on there...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 1, 2010)

PS3 ftw.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! That's er quite a name!
> 
> Have added you, I'm SupaKidE on there...



Cool, cheers


----------



## crustychick (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips guys  think we're gonna go for the PS3 today!


----------



## yield (Feb 2, 2010)

crustychick said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys  think we're gonna go for the PS3 today!



Shop around and haggle. You can get a PS3 slim 250GB with two top games for £300 new.

A list of good games.

http://www.metacritic.com/games/ps3/scores/

Uncharted 2 is my game of the year 2009


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd second Uncharted 2, even tho I'm stuck on the bit with the statue arms on the first level...


----------



## crustychick (Feb 2, 2010)

Amazon are doing a 250GB Slim with Uncharted 2, plus another game (we're going for Assasins creed 2) plus an HDMI cable for £288, which seems like the best deal in town... 

hoping the Boy will fork out for the Singstar, Rock Band and all the tat you need to buy to go with it


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2010)

"need" to buy..


----------



## crustychick (Feb 2, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> "need" to buy..



can't very well "rock" without a gee-tar now can I


----------



## bmd (Feb 2, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I'd second Uncharted 2, even tho I'm stuck on the bit with the statue arms on the first level...



Look in your notebook! 

That game is my favourite game ever. The gameplay and story just fit together so well and the graphics are amazing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah yeah, I get how they're supposed to be arranged, but can't work out how to make the jump from the bent pipe onto the last arm...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2010)

crustychick said:


> can't very well "rock" without a gee-tar now can I



haha 

(((Crusty's boyf)))


----------



## bmd (Feb 2, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Ah yeah, I get how they're supposed to be arranged, but can't work out how to make the jump from the bent pipe onto the last arm...



I think you climb up the wall first and jump from there, but that's from memory.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got a 360 but I'm thinking of getting a PS3 too (except Mr Paw keeps growling at me that I shouldn't). When I considered it a month or so ago it was simply because of the couple of PS3 exclusives I wanted to play, but I've since got an unlimited lovefilm sub and suddenly blu-ray seems like a good idea (to go with my HDTV I got last year). 

Really all there is to do is click 'buy', but I've been at that stage for about a week and am wavering.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 12, 2010)

Stop fannying about and do it!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 12, 2010)

Forza and Mass Effect made me buy another Xbox. (El Jefe has my other one)


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 12, 2010)

crustychick said:


> I know this has been asked before but despite all the advice on other threads I still don't know what to do!
> 
> i'm going to buy a console this month hopefully as a reward for finishing my thesis, but I don't know which one to go for.
> 
> ...






Both are great consoles so there is no right or wrong answers

I got an xbox coz it came free with my phone


but basically:


xbox pro's:


price
exclusives
more people own them
xbox live kicks arse
last fm
zune
sky player

cons:
ring of death
ring of death
ring of death
ring of death
you have to pay for online & wireless adapter


ps3 pro's
bluray player
free online
free wireless
exclusives
bbc player

cons:
price
less people have them
online not as good as xbox


----------



## crustychick (Feb 15, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've got a 360 but I'm thinking of getting a PS3 too (except Mr Paw keeps growling at me that I shouldn't). When I considered it a month or so ago it was simply because of the couple of PS3 exclusives I wanted to play, but I've since got an unlimited lovefilm sub and suddenly blu-ray seems like a good idea (to go with my HDTV I got last year).
> 
> Really all there is to do is click 'buy', but I've been at that stage for about a week and am wavering.



DO IT 

I love mine now. is fab. we have heaps of games and played Rock Band all afternoon yesterday after my birthday party. fecking hilarious....


----------



## purplex (Feb 15, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> So my dad must be a Formula One enthusiast because he drives to Tescos and that's a car too, yeah?



he should try asda its a bit cheaper so he'd be able to drive a slightly better car


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 15, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've got a 360 but I'm thinking of getting a PS3 too (except Mr Paw keeps growling at me that I shouldn't). When I considered it a month or so ago it was simply because of the couple of PS3 exclusives I wanted to play, but I've since got an unlimited lovefilm sub and suddenly blu-ray seems like a good idea (to go with my HDTV I got last year).
> 
> Really all there is to do is click 'buy', but I've been at that stage for about a week and am wavering.



Do it. Get a couple of home network plugs and download PS3 Media server and you've got a proper media centre. 

BMD - had a 3 hr sesh last night and got from the statue to the Moutaineering level...the train section is fucking _awesome_. And I've just realised the VO actor for Chloe is Claudia Black from Farscape!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Do it. Get a couple of home network plugs and download PS3 Media server and you've got a proper media centre.
> 
> BMD - had a 3 hr sesh last night and got from the statue to the Moutaineering level...the train section is fucking _awesome_. And I've just realised the VO actor for Chloe is Claudia Black from Farscape!



You've got a proper media centre out of the box with the 360.

Unchartered 2 is the only reason I'd get a PS3.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 15, 2010)

> You've got a proper media centre out of the box with the 360.



No more than you do the PS3. You still need to set up a media server like TVersity to get it to stream stuff from your PC.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> No more than you do the PS3. You still need to set up a media server like TVersity to get it to stream stuff from your PC.



No, you don't. You did, ages ago, but since 2007 it's come with Windows Media Center built in.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 15, 2010)

USB sticks are great.


----------

